# Jedah Dohma Vs. Dante & Alucard



## Vicious (Oct 23, 2006)

Jedah from Darkstalkers.
Dante form DMC.
Alucard from Hellsing.
Rules:
*no planet busting
*no immortality
*Dante has all of his abilities from everygame+devil trigger
Jedah Dohma:

NaruHina is winning
Vs.
Dante:

&
Alucard:


Who Wins this devilish battle???


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Oct 23, 2006)

Jedah take it easily, I don't know how fast is Jeda but considering him one of the strongest Lords of Makai I would say he is faster than Demitri, a being who defeated Pyron who easily travel between planets thanks to his speed + teleport...etc and since there is no immortality Alucard is nothing. Dante would be problem thanks to his speed but this wouldn't do them anygood when Jedah turns the world to a hell's blood and take them to other dimensions. Jedah is one of the strongest being in the game's universe and probably one of fighters of the highest class 

Jedah FTW



Jedah 2


----------



## Vicious (Oct 23, 2006)

DarkLordDragon said:


> Jedah take it easily, I don't know how fast is Jeda but considering him one of the strongest Lords of Makai I would say he is faster than Demitri, a being who defeated Pyron who easily travel between planets thanks to his speed + teleport...etc and since there is no immortality Alucard is nothing. Dante would be problem thanks to his speed but this wouldn't do them anygood when Jedah turns the world to a hell's blood and take them to other dimensions. Jedah is one of the strongest being in the game's universe and probably one of fighters of the highest class
> 
> Jedah FTW
> 
> ...



im pretty sure that pyron has more destructive power than jedah, he was defeated because he was depowered. and do u have any other jedah feats?


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 23, 2006)

Man I wish we could've saw that fight between Jeadh & Dante in Capcom Fighting Jam, then we really would know.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Oct 23, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> im pretty sure that pyron has more destructive power than jedah, he was defeated because he was depowered. and do u have any other jedah feats?



The problem is Capcom never stated how Pyron was defeated, they never said that Pyron was defeated because he wasn't in his Original Form nor they said he was in his Original Form, the only thing we know that Pyron absorbed Pyron and either way this is an incredible feat. Jedah near death was able to gather thousands of souls in front of the Makai door and he was far stronger than Ozumo one of the strong Demons of the Makai World who could defeat Alucard if he want to, the one who was the master of Zaebel who can take your soul at ease. Jedah was the strongest next to Belial. According to the game Jedah can travel between Dimensions and he can teleport, so easily he will teleport far from the reach of Dante & Alucard and then take them both to Another Dimension leaving them with the demons of hell. Jedah is broken character


----------



## Vicious (Oct 23, 2006)

DarkLordDragon said:


> The problem is Capcom never stated how Pyron was defeated, they never said that Pyron was defeated because he wasn't in his Original Form nor they said he was in his Original Form, the only thing we know that Pyron absorbed Pyron and either way this is an incredible feat. Jedah near death was able to gather thousands of souls in front of the Makai door and he was far stronger than Ozumo one of the strong Demons of the Makai World who could defeat Alucard if he want to, the one who was the master of Zaebel who can take your soul at ease. Jedah was the strongest next to Belial. According to the game Jedah can travel between Dimensions and he can teleport, so easily he will teleport far from the reach of Dante & Alucard and then take them both to Another Dimension leaving them with the demons of hell. Jedah is broken character


lol, i havent even played the games wat games is jedah and pyron in (for ps2 & xbox?)


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Oct 23, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> lol, i havent even played the games wat games is jedah and pyron in (for ps2 & xbox?)




You are not serious, are you? Jedah & Pyron are in the same game of Darkstalkers 3: Vampire Savior. They are also in PS2 Darkstalkers: Collection game, they have also made an appearance in Capcom Fighting Jam (Surprisingly enough Pyron was the final boss even though Jedah was in the same game!?)


----------



## Id (Oct 23, 2006)

I want to know who would win in a match
True Pyron or Full Power Belial?

In fact Ill make a match about it.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 23, 2006)

DarkLordDragon said:


> You are not serious, are you? Jedah & Pyron are in the same game of Darkstalkers 3: Vampire Savior. They are also in PS2 Darkstalkers: Collection game, they have also made an appearance in Capcom Fighting Jam (Surprisingly enough Pyron was the final boss even though Jedah was in the same game!?)


yah, i never played the games i get my sources from others stuff like the comic,video clips ect.. funny it is but i cant find the games so its hard to play them when i cant find them.?!
i do have the anime & comics but it doesnt have jedah in it..


----------



## Slips (Oct 23, 2006)

Taking imortality away from Alucard is instant death 

The problem is because hes such a twisted bastard and has one hell of a ego in 90% of the cases he lets his oppenent kill him as he knows he will come back and own them


----------



## Vicious (Oct 23, 2006)

Slips said:


> Taking imortality away from Alucard is instant death
> 
> The problem is because hes such a twisted bastard and has one hell of a ego in 90% of the cases he lets his oppenent kill him as he knows he will come back and own them



u know he could still regenerate so its not like hes going to die by to much bloodloss or anything like that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

> *Dante has all of his abilities from everygame+devil trigger



Time Bangle. If Super Dante is allowed, indefinite amount of time freeze.

If Dante can't kill Jedah with DMC2 Jackpot!, DDT ki beam, Sparda DT Dragon, DDT, and beheading (if possible), Dante's screwed.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 23, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Time Bangle. If Super Dante is allowed, indefinite amount of time freeze.
> 
> If Dante can't kill Jedah with DMC2 Jackpot!, DDT ki beam, Sparda DT Dragon, DDT, and beheading (if possible), Dante's screwed.


well if he freezes time cant jedah just go into another dimension and escape it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

> well if he freezes time cant jedah just go into another dimension and escape it?



If Jedah is with time being frozen.

But I rather not use the no-limit fallacy.

If we go by in-game mechanics, the bosses were unaffected. Jedah should be at least more powerful than Phantom. I suppose the TB would not work here -- Jedah would qualify as boss status.


----------



## Vicious (Nov 1, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If Jedah is with time being frozen.
> 
> But I rather not use the no-limit fallacy.
> 
> If we go by in-game mechanics, the bosses were unaffected. Jedah should be at least more powerful than Phantom. I suppose the TB would not work here -- Jedah would qualify as boss status.


no, i dont think that would work on that type of game even thou i dont think TB would work on jedah?!
overall alucard would be sent into jedah's realm and be eaten alive. while dante could be the trouble one with all his abilities.


----------



## Birkin (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure quicksilver will work the magic


----------

